# Changing device dpi



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone know how I can change the device dpi? I know it was set to 160 but I'd like to change it to a more proper dpi. Not sure if that will fix the row count but I was kind of hoping it would considering 8x2 widgets will never fit.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

kingzope said:


> Anyone know how I can change the device dpi? I know it was set to 160 but I'd like to change it to a more proper dpi. Not sure if that will fix the row count but I was kind of hoping it would considering 8x2 widgets will never fit.


You can change it in the build.prop file in /system change it what you want, 132 seems to work well for me. you should try a different launcher like nova launcher for he best results.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

cme4oil said:


> You can change it in the build.prop file in /system change it what you want, 132 seems to work well for me. you should try a different launcher like nova launcher for he best results.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Cool. I think I'll try Nova launcher. I think it will remedy my row count woes lol.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Just to warn you, Android market doesn't take too kindly to messing around with the DPI. Some apps may not install.


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

1981suede said:


> Just to warn you, Android market doesn't take too kindly to messing around with the DPI. Some apps may not install.


I haven't had any install issues yet .....

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Also apps like root tools has the option to change the density. I am going to play around with it today and see if it fixes stuffstuff

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

Nova Launcher fixed my issue with the row count. It works really well. Hopefully the developer will add the default ics desktop transition. That would be my only fault with it.

EDIT* I changed the DPI and it didn't go over well. My custom keyboard(Thumb Keyboard)got all screwed up. Hopefully the next build of CM9 will include the proper DPI. I believe I read the 160 DPI was used to fix the market filters.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

i put mine at 120 and love it!

http://img846.images...12011819503.png
so far no issues with anything


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Rescuer said:


> i put mine at 120 and love it!
> 
> http://img846.images...12011819503.png
> so far no issues with anything


Lucky you, my GMail crashes, search crashes, and god knows what else. Have you done something special or is my Touchpad not liking any density changes.
Turning notifications off also still breaks the bar for me, even after the patch. Maybe my device doesn't like change.


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

why doesnt Nova launcher show in the market ?


----------



## kingzope (Oct 19, 2011)

esjayrockz said:


> why doesnt Nova launcher show in the market ?


Download it here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1389071


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Because the developer hasn't submitted it to Google? There's a thread about it on page 2 of this forum, download it from there.

Ninja'd once again.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

1981suede said:


> Just to warn you, Android market doesn't take too kindly to messing around with the DPI. Some apps may not install.


There's a fix for that here: http://rootzwiki.com...-compatibility/

Follow the instructions from Zatta in post 7.


----------

